# Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange?



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

In Europe (netherlands) the T3/T04 turbo's are rarely used. We ordered 2 from killa, but we don't have the T3 flange that blocks the internal wastegate hole and to put the downpipe on. My buddy here has a CNC laser cutting machine! 
Who can supply me in DXF format (drawing) the T3 flange?
Or maybe in another format? STEP/IGES/MI/DWG
This is the type we are looking for:


----------



## bluecoast (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

somebody should start a dxf trading area... I was just coming on to look for one for my exhaust flange.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

I already have a DXF of the 16V cilinderhead for the manifold and the T3 turboflange. Only the one for the downpipe is what we need...
Anybody?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Blue Rallye)*

If you can wait until Monday or Tuesday I can send you the UG file. killa's turbos use AMG style flanges just so you know.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

guys....all you need is a horizontal band saw, and a drill press.
come on.
if your a cheapskate, you can do it with a jig saw and a hand drill even!


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

Here you go my friends.
http://www.turboaba.com/T3downpipe.dwg
Get it fast as I don't plan on having it up for too long.


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (TurboABA)*

Hi
Any chance you could convert it to DXF and put that up? I've an old version of Acad and it wont read that .dwg in.....








Jules


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (jcorallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcorallo* »_Hi
Any chance you could convert it to DXF and put that up? I've an old version of Acad and it wont read that .dwg in.....








Jules

Here you go...... AutoCAD 12 dxf format. That's as far back as I can go.
http://www.turboaba.com/T3downpipe.dxf


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (TurboABA)*

You could always just buy those flanges from me. They are a deal at $45 a piece if you want them _perfect_


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (2kjettaguy)*

What do you make them out of? And what kind of machining process do you use? I'm only asking so that I can get an idea of just how much I should charge for the ones that I Watercut around here!








BTW.... your work does look really nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubmonkey (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

good luck with your projects!








I thought engine modifications were illegal in the Netherlands, (or is that only Belgium)








I don't think there is are any iges files lying around but I think I have a pic of an autocad drawing of one with all the dimensions. You can then just plug those numbers into your computer (autocad/proEngineer/solidworks/whatever)


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (dubmonkey)*

I've got it in .iges and .dxf if those don't work.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Sleepy Mk1)*

i have dxf files of many different flanges, i'll have plenty more as well.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (TurboABA)*

OK guys thanks for the support! 
Sorry Evan for steeling your picture from your site, if I lived in the USA we bought 2 from you, shipping to holland is quite expensive... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Motorswaps in belgium are illegal...








In the Netherlands you can swap away!








If anybody needs DXF of a 16V cilinderheadflange, T3 inlet or outlet or an AUDI S2/200turbo wastegate inlet or outlet...? 
You know where to find me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_guys....all you need is a horizontal band saw, and a drill press.
come on.
if your a cheapskate, you can do it with a jig saw and a hand drill even!

some people may have higher standards then u when it comes to quality ...


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

i've shipped a few things to the netherlands, it was actually a lot cheaper than i thought.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (draculia)*

The flange that 2kjettaguy sells is a Ford style flange. Killa's turbos are a slightly different 5-bolt flange.
If you cut out a flange like Evan's you will find it won't fit.
You need the other Mercedes AMG flange.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (StevenT)*

OK that means we can't use the DXF that TurboABA gave us...?








Steven, you have the AMG style flange? It's a Unigraphics file? I can import that in our cad system...? I think, i'll find that out, on monday at work...


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

worst comes to worst just take ur turbo put it on a scaner insert that pic as a raster image in cad and u count trace around the drawing in minutes, i did that for a wolfsburg logo out of plexy glass and it came out exactly like the initial drawing and same size good luck


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

I just found out we can't import Unigraphics (prt) files, but Unigraphics can export IGES or STEP files, those I can import in ME10.
@ StevenT, can you supply such a file? Or else the turbo goes on the scanner...!


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Blue Rallye)*

PM me an e-mail and I'll send you the file. Gotta be today if you want it though, computer is going into storage tonight...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_
some people may have higher standards then u when it comes to quality ...

you crack me up wise guy.
i think you meant to say ...
"some people like to make things sooo complicated that they can justify not being able to actually DO IT"
Its a stupid flange that does what exactly?????
allows you to bolt on a downpipe. THATS IT. 
wake up and actually build something yourself for a change....


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

listen buddy i build stuff on a daily, maybe not always car stuff but im a machinist and im picky everything is important to me, and im not learning cnc for no reason, its alot more productive and makes a fight quality part i dont thing ur methode is .001" accurate, 
dont freak cuz i said the truth some people want something perfect not filling **** out


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_and im not learning cnc for no reason, its alot more productive 

your trying to tell me its more productive to write out the code, and take up the machines time to make yourself a stupid 5 bolt discharge flange when the machine COULD be doing something for production, so you can have ONE flange for your car????
maybe you should have gone to college instead of tech school. its totally unproductive to use CNC for your application.

_Quote »_ i dont thing ur methode is .001" accurate, 

dont make me laugh. i make parts all day long for many major companies that you probably own in your home. they dont even demand .001" accuracy, but your 5 bolt discharge flange does. riiiight.

_Quote »_
dont freak cuz i said the truth some people want something perfect not filling **** out 

the truth is if you want to play with a cnc machine for fun, go ahead. but dont justify it by saying your being more productive and your .001" accuracy is needed or makes it any better. 
it just seemed to me like a bunch of people are needing to make the flange with a cnc machine, when they could hack one out in a few minutes with "other" more redily available rescources and get thier projects on the roll. PLUS, a 5 bolt flange made with a band saw and drill press is not going to be outperformed by your .001" tolerance flange.


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

rabble rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (gliplow)*

vdubspeed: What's a better flange? CNC or homemade?
Vortex: this one! that one....no my way..shut up...my way is better.
vdubspeed: So sorry...so sorry...the correct answer is...who gives a $hit
Internet fighting is funny
Jason


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

Does someone has a CAD file for K03S flange? I will make a custom 2 1/2" exhaustI and don't want to drop the exhaust to copy the flange.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Shad)*

My email is: [email protected]
If someone has a DXF or another format of the Merc. AMG styled T3 discharge...
I don't have the DXF from a K03S...


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy Mk1* »_PM me an e-mail and I'll send you the file. Gotta be today if you want it though, computer is going into storage tonight...









That's a decent attempt at providing a useful drawing. If someone is going to use the actual file to post it into code, it may be usefull. Otherwise, it is totally useless the way it is dimentioned. You obviously know how to model in INVENTOR but don't seem to know too much about dimentioning or technical drawings.
You should work on that a bit. The purpose of a drawing is to provide someone that knows how to read it with the necessary info to manufacture that part.
Good luck!


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

stop assuming things ur making urself look ignorant and im really getting fed up of arguing over the internet.this can go for a long time if u dont stop cuz i might be the most stubern person ull ever meet, first of all I AM IN COLLEGE so stop assuming.im in a engineering program here at dawson college in montreal our education system is different from u guys in the US, second once u understand the basics of cnc it takes hardly any time, i can write the code for that flag in 10 minutes if i had the DXF file and that part will be on the mill and machined in under 5 minutes i dont think u can beat that so dont ever argue, i dont think that he would want a dxf to make a single flang cuz opperation cost of a mill goes for around 85$ a hour that not including the coding and all the **** so most probably he will make a couple and sell them after to break even with his investment. now please lets end this here im sick of wasting my time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have a nice day


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

if your so sick of wasting time, 
stop posting.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

noone walks on my feet u sure as well wont


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_
some people may have higher standards then u when it comes to quality ...


LOL that was funny...........


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (FYGTBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FYGTBUG* »_

LOL that was funny...........

was it?
got something to say? say it.








doesnt seem like a joke, nor was it intended as a joke, was a simple statment.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Mike take a chill pill and grow up..... It was funny, and it was a fair comment.....your work is OK, but you are a little sloppy when it comes to detail and asthetics......


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Rallye* »_
If someone has a DXf of the Merc. AMG styled T3 discharge...


email sent


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (draculia)*

@ Draculia: I IM'd you again... I didn't receive a DXF...


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

resent, it was attached, maybe there were some problems in transit


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (draculia)*

All T3 discharge flange's in DXF/STEP/IGES/DWG drawings are welcome...


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

Hey we should get a website up or maybe have a seperate forum for this would really help alot of people out. I mean I know how to use autocad somewhat but if I could get a drawing from somebody and tweak it to my needs would work out better than sitting back and trying to figure out how to draw it.














to all the designers in here


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Pinto)*

Bump for my friend... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Pinto)*

I have all the flanges I need for my 2100cc 16VT in DXF, I'm willing to share these with you guys, I don't know s*** about website's and downloading! I'm an engineer not a computerfreak... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A lot of people IM'd me of they could have the DXF's as well, no problem... To put them on a website sounds good to me...


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Who can supply me a DXF format of the T3 flange? (Blue Rallye)*

you can send them over, put it on my site...


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

if the drawing the guy posted is right i can make u a 2d cad drawing of that flag but u have to give me at least a week cuz i have absolutly no time at the moment. btw some important mesurements are missing on that drawing to be able to make a cad drawing


_Modified by Blak Golf at 10:10 AM 5-1-2004_


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

We don't need a cad drawing of it. If so I can draw it myself...








W only need a DXF of the drawing without all the measurements and stuff, only the shape of the part in DXF, so I can send it directly to my buddy, he has a CNC laser cutter!








Thanx to Draculia I now have a DXF of the Mercedes AMG styled T3 flange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Rallye)*

I just got my turbo from killa yesterday but the flange I got from draculia doesn't fit, it's a little bit smaller!








The picture posted by Sleepy MK1 is the right flange, but it's been poor measured! I have to little info to make a descent CAD drawing.
Can anybody help me out....


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Rallye)*

Anyone have the drawing of the exhaust manifold holes for the 2.0 aba


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (Pinto)*

I could use some exhaust manifold autocad files as well for an aba x-flow. Have a guy who will lazer cut it for me cheeeap


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (mej3)*

(Throws gas)
Not for nothing, I'm with speed, I took two semesters of machining, and in the engineering program as well..
Whooptie friggen do.
All this time you figuring out how to make it, could of been DONE using a band saw and drill press.
I also agree with the guy who mentioned the WE badge, just plop it on a scanner, and boom, you have all the measurements.
.001" tolerance for WHAT? Hell, a transmission is only .005" in most shim cases, I'd imagine a flange can be done with a bit less than that.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Duh... The turbo doesn't fit on the scanner, the inlet flange of the turbinehousing is in the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But no worry man!
I took the measurements of it with a 3D measuring machine!
The DXF is ready and goes to my CNC cutting buddy! He cuts 3 flanges in less then 15 minutes!
You go play with your bandsaw...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blue Rallye)*

you gotta count all the time spent scanning, figuring out how to scan it, thinking about scanning it, getting all excited to scan it, asking everyone you know how to scan it, then setting up the CNC, then taking all the "setup" stuff off it, all the while i just pushed a piece of paper against the turbine, and made a rubbing with a pencil or crayon, and then cut it on a band saw in 10 minutes.


----------



## bgb (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Could someone please post up a drawing with the dimensions on. Im in the uk and need an AMG flange like yesterday. Its expensive to ship one from the US when i have laser cutters i can use at work. Or even email a cad or unigraphic file as i have both. [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

hacked out flanges with a bandsaw and a drill press suck. Not only are they a pain in the ass, but they rarely fit 100% correctly, and they look like total garbage on top of it all. its worth a few extra minutes or even hours to have your project not look like it was put togheter by billy bob and his brother.


----------

